
Ask HN: Best 65“ smart TV that doesn't spy on you / doesn't show ads? - jamesnn
I&#x27;m shopping for a new TV (prefer 4k, 65&quot;) - any suggestions? Thanks!
======
ve55
You're asking for a 'smart' product that respects your privacy, which
generally isn't something that exists for the consumer market. Your easiest
option is refusing to give your TV an Internet connection and doing things
your own way instead (input from a computer or other small device you can
actually control easily). If that's not an option then you can mess around
with firewalls or VLANs and so on for it, but it's still quite a bit of
effort.

------
bdirgo
I hear Sceptre is a Non-Smart TV brand from Walmart.

[https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sceptre-65-Class-4K-2160P-LED-
TV-...](https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sceptre-65-Class-4K-2160P-LED-
TV-U650CV-U/48874705)

------
cjbprime
I don't know if such a thing exists.

But I remember Vizio got hit with a huge fine for spying on viewing habits and
had to make everything opt-in in response. So they might ironically be your
best bet, despite a terrible history before this.

------
mariuolo
Probably a monitor of the same size.

Unfortunately they also tend to be significantly more expensive than TV sets.

